# Wife bags her turkey (pic)



## multibeard (Mar 3, 2002)

Congrats to the wife. 

Is she going to get up and fix you breakfast before you go hunt next week. 

Maye she will want even the score and call yours in for you.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Glad to see her out there & congrats to her on a fine bird


----------



## STEELNEYES (Mar 30, 2006)

Way to go!!


----------



## goosebustr79 (Jan 18, 2005)

Good to see women out there in the outdoor's! Way to go!


----------



## Lil' Tanker (Jan 9, 2002)

nice
congrats


----------

